# overshot jaw



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Fred is the product of my neighbor's two Maltese. He was given to us because of necessity on her part. He is big-11 lbs, has a fantastic, silky coat and the most marvelous disposition ever. BUT, we are concerned about his mouth. His bottom jaw is over his upper jaw. I read that the teeth should meet or have a scissors bite, but his are "overshot". I don't know if that is the right term. 

Because of my husband's illness, (stage 4 renal cell cancer) I am not able to travel right now to seek dental vet care. My question for the forum is whether or not this is a critical problem. He has no problem eating--he just looks like he is smiling all the time! His blood panels are great and he has no problem with his knees. Overall, he is a healthy little guy and MUCH loved., especially by my husband.

He has been neutered, of course. And this neighbor told me last week ,"that, oh his mother has a jaw like that". Luckily, both is parents are now neutered/ spayed. Thankfully, this was their only "mistake mating".

This forum has been a godsend to me--from the right dog food, shot schedule, toys, stroller(which he is too big for!), etc. If anyone has any info on this problem or advice, please help. If your opinion is that I should get him to a dental vet now, somehow, I will and if you know where(in am in Louisiana), tell me. Thanks, so much,Anne


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822876


> Fred is the product of my neighbor's two Maltese. He was given to us because of necessity on her part. He is big-11 lbs, has a fantastic, silky coat and the most marvelous disposition ever. BUT, we are concerned about his mouth. His bottom jaw is over his upper jaw. I read that the teeth should meet or have a scissors bite, but his are "overshot". I don't know if that is the right term.
> 
> Because of my husband's illness, (stage 4 renal cell cancer) I am not able to travel right now to seek dental vet care. My question for the forum is whether or not this is a critical problem. He has no problem eating--he just looks like he is smiling all the time! His blood panels are great and he has no problem with his knees. Overall, he is a healthy little guy and MUCH loved., especially by my husband.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your husband.

Have you had your regular vet examine his teeth/jaw? Unless the regular vet says it's a problem I don't see why you' d have to see a dental vet--I didn't even know there was such thing as a dental vet--is there? 

Best of luck.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 27 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822893


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822876





> Fred is the product of my neighbor's two Maltese. He was given to us because of necessity on her part. He is big-11 lbs, has a fantastic, silky coat and the most marvelous disposition ever. BUT, we are concerned about his mouth. His bottom jaw is over his upper jaw. I read that the teeth should meet or have a scissors bite, but his are "overshot". I don't know if that is the right term.
> 
> Because of my husband's illness, (stage 4 renal cell cancer) I am not able to travel right now to seek dental vet care. My question for the forum is whether or not this is a critical problem. He has no problem eating--he just looks like he is smiling all the time! His blood panels are great and he has no problem with his knees. Overall, he is a healthy little guy and MUCH loved., especially by my husband.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your husband.

Have you had your regular vet examine his teeth/jaw? Unless the regular vet says it's a problem I don't see why you' d have to see a dental vet--I didn't even know there was such thing as a dental vet--is there? 

Best of luck.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, when I had Fred neutered, I asked about removing any baby teeth also. The vet pulled TWO of his bottom permanent baby teeth--those little front teeth on the bottom! He looks like a first grader who has just lost his baby teeth! So, I do have a confidence problem with local vet care! Someday, I would like to have Dr. Jaimie look at him, but she is about 3 hours away from me and that is not an option right now. I think there are vets who specialize in dentals for animals. We just love this little (gasp,he is such an armload!) guy and are probably over worrying.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless the teeth are causing a problem (typically that would be teeth hitting the roof of the mouth or the gums), its just fine.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 27 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822907


> Unless the teeth are causing a problem (typically that would be teeth hitting the roof of the mouth or the gums), its just fine.[/B]


 No the teeth don't seem to be causing a problem and I am trying to get him use to brushing--it's kinda slow going,but he is 8 months old now, and I only just started--again ,thanks to forum info about teeth care and brushing. I'll watch for problems with the teeth hitting the gums and roof of his mouth--Thanks a lot.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 27 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822904


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 27 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822893





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822876





> Fred is the product of my neighbor's two Maltese. He was given to us because of necessity on her part. He is big-11 lbs, has a fantastic, silky coat and the most marvelous disposition ever. BUT, we are concerned about his mouth. His bottom jaw is over his upper jaw. I read that the teeth should meet or have a scissors bite, but his are "overshot". I don't know if that is the right term.
> 
> Because of my husband's illness, (stage 4 renal cell cancer) I am not able to travel right now to seek dental vet care. My question for the forum is whether or not this is a critical problem. He has no problem eating--he just looks like he is smiling all the time! His blood panels are great and he has no problem with his knees. Overall, he is a healthy little guy and MUCH loved., especially by my husband.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your husband.

Have you had your regular vet examine his teeth/jaw? Unless the regular vet says it's a problem I don't see why you' d have to see a dental vet--I didn't even know there was such thing as a dental vet--is there? 

Best of luck.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, when I had Fred neutered, I asked about removing any baby teeth also. The vet pulled TWO of his bottom permanent baby teeth--those little front teeth on the bottom! He looks like a first grader who has just lost his baby teeth! So, I do have a confidence problem with local vet care! Someday, I would like to have Dr. Jaimie look at him, but she is about 3 hours away from me and that is not an option right now. I think there are vets who specialize in dentals for animals. We just love this little (gasp,he is such an armload!) guy and are probably over worrying.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What is a "permanent baby tooth"? I'm confused. If they were baby teeth then the adult ones will grow in and there won't be a gap anymore. It's not unusual at all for vets to pull baby teeth that are "overdue" in coming out--the adult teeth follow. If the vet removed his adult teeth, then he's an idiot. In that case I'd find a new vet altogether and have him also check Fred's overbite.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 27 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822909


> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 27 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822907





> Unless the teeth are causing a problem (typically that would be teeth hitting the roof of the mouth or the gums), its just fine.[/B]


 No the teeth don't seem to be causing a problem and I am trying to get him use to brushing--it's kinda slow going,but he is 8 months old now, and I only just started--again ,thanks to forum info about teeth care and brushing. I'll watch for problems with the teeth hitting the gums and roof of his mouth--Thanks a lot.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry about your husband.

My first Malt Rosebud had that and it never bothered her. It did always look like she was smiling.... see her picture in my siggy. Claire has it too but not as pronounced as Rosebud's.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If his bottom jaw is over his upper then he is undershot. Can you see his lower front teeth when he's smiling?
Is that where the two teeth are missing? How sad that the vet couldn't tell the difference between baby and 
adult teeth. As long as he can eat comfortably there should be no problem.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Kenzie has an under bite (Thank God or I wouldn't have her!) and her vet mentioned pulling two of the front teeth (incisors I believe) to allow room for her canine. We ended up not doing so, but it was mentioned. She said you can pull those teeth to give the canines room. So, it is apparently not unheard of!

Kenzie's under bite isn't THAT bad, you can't tell unless you pull her lips back, but it is there.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 27 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822921


> If his bottom jaw is over his upper then he is undershot. Can you see his lower front teeth when he's smiling?
> Is that where the two teeth are missing? How sad that the vet couldn't tell the difference between baby and
> adult teeth. As long as he can eat comfortably there should be no problem.[/B]



I guess I should have said that the vet thought the two teeth he had pulled were baby teeth and he pulled them in order fro the permanent teeth to come in--unfortunately, these WERE the permanent teeth and there are NO other teeth filling in the space! Fred eats just fine--in fact, I just cut his NB Sweet Potato and Fish portions!! he would eat the whole bag if he could!


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822917


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Aug 27 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822909





> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 27 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822907





> Unless the teeth are causing a problem (typically that would be teeth hitting the roof of the mouth or the gums), its just fine.[/B]


 No the teeth don't seem to be causing a problem and I am trying to get him use to brushing--it's kinda slow going,but he is 8 months old now, and I only just started--again ,thanks to forum info about teeth care and brushing. I'll watch for problems with the teeth hitting the gums and roof of his mouth--Thanks a lot.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry about your husband.

My first Malt Rosebud had that and it never bothered her. It did always look like she was smiling.... see her picture in my siggy. Claire has it too but not as pronounced as Rosebud's.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's how Fred looks!! I will try and get a more recent picture of him. He is such a love!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not all dogs have full dentition with their adult teeth. 6 incisors top and bottom is ideal, but not all dogs have that. Your dog may simply not have that.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your husband. Like all the others said if it doesn't bother him and he's eating okay then I wouldn't worry too much about it. Napoleon jaw is overshot (top jaw longer than bottom jaw) and his tongue sometimes hangs out a bit. It doesn't bother him and people thought he looks so cute when his tongue sticks out. My very first girl, Cleo, must had an undershot jaw because she was always 'smiling'. I loved that about her though and never thought it was a jaw thing.

You should check if there's another vet nearby, perhaps one who has more exposure to small dogs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My Archie has that permenant smile - I kind of like it! :biggrin: He's my happy boy.

It's his bowed legs that are finally starting to take their toll on him. He has bad knees in his back legs and now has arthritis in his front knees! Now THAT's something to watch out for..... :bysmilie:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

First of all I am so sorry about your husband's illness prayers coming your way. rayer: rayer: 

I do not think that the teeth are supposed to meet either. Rylee's two canines met, the top one knocked the bottom one out of her mouth. Rylee is not a chewer so she has had to under go two separate dentals. Brushing teeth is not one of her favorite things to do. She had one done at 1 year and the second done at 6 years.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anne,
My Buster has that bite it doesn't cause him any problems. He also loves to lick and lick me the only problem with that is he has bad breath even after getting his teeth cleaned. He is the only one with bad breath, I'm thinking because his mouth is always slighty open so maybe it gets dried out?
Cindy


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel also has that permanent smile going on. Doesn't seem to be causing her any problems either.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 28 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823374


> First of all I am so sorry about your husband's illness prayers coming your way. rayer: rayer:
> 
> I do not think that the teeth are supposed to meet either. Rylee's two canines met, the top one knocked the bottom one out of her mouth. Rylee is not a chewer so she has had to under go two separate dentals. Brushing teeth is not one of her favorite things to do. She had one done at 1 year and the second done at 6 years.[/B]



Thank all of your for the thoughts and prayers for my husband. And all the good advice about Fred's mouth. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. A blessed day to all of you.


----------

